# Reputable breeders/NJ? How to evaluate?



## FourPaws (Sep 24, 2012)

We are new to the breed, to having a dog in the family (though husband had dogs for decades) and In Love with the Havanese. Feeling overwhelmed, as well as appreciative of the info on these forums. Please excuse ignorant, newbie question:

We are in Jersey and have seen a fair number of Jersey breeders listed online. One should even have puppies ready for sale by Xmas. Yet I've seen almost no "reviews" of this breeder (or others in Jersey) online. Obviously if I asked a breeder for references, the breeder would send me only to happy campers. So:

1)Can anyone here recommend good Jersey breeders? (I've also seen one listed in Stamford , Ct.: Devita Havanese???)

2.Clearly good breeders have questionnaires for buyers and I respect that: it shows they care deeply about their puppies. But how do I evaluate them? Are there ways to cull through the list w/out making that call, just to eliminate obvious glaring problems? thanks everyone...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on falling in love with the Havanese... SO easy to do! 
There is a thread that is titled "What to look for in breeders" here on the forum, read through that! 
Also, you want to look for Health Testing (OFFA, CHIC, etc) not just "vet checked" as well as GO to the breeders house, SEE where the pups are raised, meet thier family (human and fur) talk with them, ask them questions (which you will learn about by reading here on the forum).
Oh and be thankful you are on the East Coast... there are a LOT of forum members over there AND they are having an AWESOME play date this weekend!!! SO jealous!!!
I know there are a lot of good breeders over there, I'm sure everyone can point you in the right direction!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out Delaware Valley Havanese Club. That is the local havanese club in your area. They have a breeder referral page.
Good luck!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I will send you a PM. V


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To add to what Tammy has said, (good advice all) remember that early handling and socialization are vitally important, both before AND after you get your puppy. A puppy raised in an enriched environment, with lots of surfaces to climb on, toys to play with and interaction with all sorts of people will have a head start that is invaluable as you continue socializing him or her. It's not that you CAN'T socialize a puppy feom a less ideal setting, but you start from a deficit position, and why do that, when there are great breeders out there who start their puppies right?

Second, like most (if not all) toy breeds, Havanese can take time and effort to potty train. A good breeder will keep the puppy area spotlessly clean, including changing bedding almost fanatically, and not leaving ANY pee or poop to be walked through by another puppy. They will start the puppies early on some sort of potty system, either Ugodog, litter box, pee pads, etc., and work diligently to make sure the puppies understand that system by the time they go to their permanent homes. You will still need to reinforce these skills in your own home environment, but you will have a MUCH easier time than with a puppy who has been allowed to think it's just fine to pee and poop where ever they are for the first 8-12 weeks of life.


----------



## FourPaws (Sep 24, 2012)

*To the swift, generous responders!*

Do certain breeds attract certain kinds of people? I've heard that Havanese are sweet, loving, well-behaved, with great hearts...sounds just like the type of owners who have responded so quickly here. Thank you! Will check out Delaware Valley club...hope they cover Essex/Union/Bergen/Morris County NJ???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!
Also, don't rule out further away breeders... we drove 10 hrs one way, just to MEET our pups breeder and litter ... and were very thankful she was old enough to come home that same trip! lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And I flew from Boston toNC to meet my breeder and pick up my puppy. It was worth every penny and the time it took!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure, but here is the link. Even if you have to drive a few hours, a good breeder is worth the trip! I helped my sister find her havanese and I made her fly to Chicago!!

http://dvhc.homestead.com/breederef.html

ALSO......If you live close to Princeton NJ, you should attend the fall Havanese playdate! There will be over 40 havanese, along with their owners. It's a ton of fun and you will be able to meet a lot of Havanese. You will see their different looks and temperaments and meet their fantastic owners!! A lot of the forum members will be attending, including me!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I drove 4 hours to the middle of PA for Lily. It was worth the trip! I will be going to the Playdate on Saturday. We went last year and met a bunch of really nice people all with one common bond, WE ALL LOVE THE BREED!


----------

